# back yard bulk head project



## kdrs21 (Apr 2, 2009)

anybody have any advice or direction on building a bulk head. rough dimensions are 20' in length and 1'5'' out with dirt to fill in space.


----------



## Mustad7731 (May 23, 2004)

*Bulkhead*

There are a couple of questions I have for you first...
1] Is a Corp of Engineer's Permit required????
2] Are you in a Salt or Fresh h2o Enviroment???
3] Are you planning to make it from wood or what???
Mustad7731
Jackie


----------



## kdrs21 (Apr 2, 2009)

1]corp of engineer doesn't require a permit to build but require a permit or say so on the fill i need to use.
2]brakish mostly fresh tide water from taylor lake[la porte area]
3]planning on using wood unless another material be easier on the wallet.


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

i will tell you this much from experience, do not rely on just the deadmans cables to anchor the bulkhead. We had about 200 feet of it fail this year at my parents house on lake limestone. We had to completley replace about 50 foot of it and we sucked the rest of it up by diggging trenches perpendicular to the anchor posts in the water and then a trench parralel to the bulkhead at the top. in the top trench we made header boards and then ran all thread galvanized stringers down to the post and connected to bulkhead to the header boards that way. This is the only way to make sure that your bulkhead will not fail. Most companies will not do it this way so we just engineered it ourselves. it was alot of work, but a helluva lot cheaper than replacing the bulkhead at 100$ a foot or so because eventually water will get behind your bulkhead and wash the dirt out then after a big rain or big wind kicking waves up you will come out and your bulkhead will be leaning or completley fallen over. If you need me to make a drawing or something let me know, i will send it to you in an email. (At first we used turnbuckles and cable but then we found the all thread, while more expensive, it was a ton easier to work with and alot quicker)


----------



## timberhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

This is not just to fix bulkhead either, if i ever have to put it in again i will do this as a preventative measure so as not to have to fix later, this way is bulletproof


----------

